# Will deca be noticeable???



## h-townbadass (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello all,

I've done 4 cycles in the past of various forms of test combined with winny or anavar, however this time I have access to deca and was thinking about trying it out. In my previous cycles I've had some great gains from the test/winny, but at the same time I didn't become abnormally huge, which is a good thing. I'm looking to add on 15 - 25 pounds of muscle, but I don't want the fiance or co-workers to start questioning me, so I thought I'd check with everyone on here to get your opinions. Will the deca make me huge extremely fast, or will it work well with the test/winny and help me keep my gains?

I was thinking about doing something like:

Test E weeks 1 - 8 400mg/wk
Deca weeks 1-4 200mg/wk
winny weeks 5-8 (don't remember the dosage at the moment, I'm sure I can figure it out with a quick search)

Thanks


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 27, 2009)

Wouldnt worry about getting huge, that aint gona happen, deca is good for some and a good compound to add with test but it aint as strong as test. Deca has to be run longer than 4 weeks, it takes three weeks to kick in.
No need for winny unless your cutting for a comp. I would run this:
TEST E weeks 1-10 400mg/w
DECA weeks 1-8 200mg/w
Follow with a solid PCT as Deca is very suppressive, eat well without getting fat and train hard and you should gain 10-15 pounds which is a good gain.


----------



## 629RWHPstang (Jan 27, 2009)

dam send me some please


----------



## h-townbadass (Jan 28, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Wouldnt worry about getting huge, that aint gona happen, deca is good for some and a good compound to add with test but it aint as strong as test. Deca has to be run longer than 4 weeks, it takes three weeks to kick in.
> No need for winny unless your cutting for a comp. I would run this:
> TEST E weeks 1-10 400mg/w
> DECA weeks 1-8 200mg/w
> Follow with a solid PCT as Deca is very suppressive, eat well without getting fat and train hard and you should gain 10-15 pounds which is a good gain.



Well I'm definitely not training for a comp or anything, but I would like to lean up a little bit in the process. Why do you suggest against the winny? I had ok results with it once, however I much preferred anavar.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 28, 2009)

15-25 pounds is noticeable on near anyone. I'm 6'2" and my first cycle was around 20 pounds, and everyone noticed and I got accused of juicing by a co-worker.

If you don't want people to notice, stick to creatine, and some people will still call you out (some people seem to think everyone juices if you are young and work out).


----------



## h-townbadass (Jan 28, 2009)

Good point, however, I still think I am going to give it a whirl and if I feel like I am getting too big I will either slow down my dosages or something. Creatine just isn't going to cut it this time. 

I also just got back from a cruise where I ate and drank my face off so I'm hoping I can use that as a crutch and say that I lost a majority of my figure there and am getting back where I want to be.


----------



## sendit08 (Jan 28, 2009)

IMO... the winny will give you much more of an "unnatural" look than the deca.
Plus that is only a moderate dosage of deca. Enough to help the joints and minimal added gains, just my input!


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 28, 2009)

It is not your size that make people think you are useing gear.It is the look of your  body.And sendit08 is right winny give a unnatural .Try some hgh,test,t3 you will no get hugh but it wilgive you a good look


----------



## chrito (Jan 28, 2009)

bump newtothis,yes do this cycle he suggest..just get best quality gear! its most important!


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Jan 28, 2009)

Size and condition of muscle lead to be being accused of roids. All the guys I have personally known that juice and stay lean their muscles look too swole, vascular, and striated to be natural.

Like Mudge said many will accuse you of juicing just for being above average shape. If you are larger and leaner then a typical guy people just assume its drugs. Nobody stops to think you spend the majority of your days in the gym each week and follow a strict diet to stay lean. So who cares what people say.


----------



## Shadowcam (Jan 28, 2009)

h-townbadass said:


> Well I'm definitely not training for a comp or anything, but I would like to lean up a little bit in the process. Why do you suggest against the winny? I had ok results with it once, however I much preferred anavar.



Winny and anavar aint gonna do much compared to test and deca, its diet and cardio that makes you lean those drugs are good to keep your muscles hard and full when you get down to very low body fat for a show. No need to use compounds you dont need just keep it simple. As far as getting huge its not gona happen unless you put on a load of fat aswell, especially if youve done cycles in the past. First cycle usually promotes dramatic gains if done correctly then they slow down. If youre really worried about getting too big then why even use drugs, surely you can put on a few pounds without chemicals.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 29, 2009)

Shadowcam said:


> Winny and anavar aint gonna do much compared to test and deca, its diet and cardio that makes you lean those drugs are good to keep your muscles hard and full when you get down to very low body fat for a show. No need to use compounds you dont need just keep it simple. As far as getting huge its not gona happen unless you put on a load of fat aswell, especially if youve done cycles in the past. First cycle usually promotes dramatic gains if done correctly then they slow down. If youre really worried about getting too big then why even use drugs, surely you can put on a few pounds without chemicals.



Yeah h-town I'd have to totally agree with that. Why use steroids if you dont want to get to big anyway.  eat lots of protein, workout hard, maybe some creatine or something.

When I was younger Mr.AZ(mentor at the time) once told me that people shouldnt even waste their time,money,effort and legal status on steroids unless they are competing(BB,powerlfting,ftball,etc...). At the time it totally made sence to me.


----------



## h-townbadass (Jan 30, 2009)

Guys,

I appreciate the advice guys but respectfully, this is not my first rodeo. I am somewhat of a hard gainer and am definitely looking to put on some size, however I just did not want to get an extremely unnatural look. I have taken test and eq in the past and definitely bulked up and enjoyed it, however I did not look bloated and strange. Plus I like the added testosterone in my body and the feeling that it gives, especially increased libido  and intensity in physical activities. I'll give the deca a whirl but if I don't notice anything special then I will stick to straight test in the future.


----------



## BostoN SnaSa (Jan 30, 2009)

you need to run the test for at least for 10 weeks and end the deca 2 weeks before the test

1-12 test e 400mgs/ew
1-10 deca  200mgs/ew

the deca wont kick in till later on in the cycle so there is no point in running only 4 or 5 weeks


----------



## NEWTOTHIS1 (Jan 30, 2009)

If you have used eq +test.Deca + test is all most the same.Eq make you eat like a animal but it makes doing cardo  so easy and no water retention.With deca you do get water retention but i does not make you eat like a animal.


----------



## yokedmofo (Jan 31, 2009)

Deca is an awesome choice. I dont think it is as strong as something like anadrol 50(oxymethalone) so your not going to walk into to work a week later and be 15 lbs heavier. With a test and deca  stack you will recieve some good gains after a couple months of cycle. With those esters you will get your 20lbs after couple months give or take, letting people know you been working out like crazy you shouldnt get any suspisious eye brows. That said because your a "hard gainer" and should take you a little while to put on that 20 lbs.

Dont forget about the DecaDick syndrome. I would have that problem sometimes with deca even if stacked with test. But everybodies different.


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 1, 2009)

h-townbadass said:


> Guys,
> 
> I appreciate the advice guys but respectfully, this is not my first rodeo. I am somewhat of a hard gainer and am definitely looking to put on some size, however I just did not want to get an extremely unnatural look. I have taken test and eq in the past and definitely bulked up and enjoyed it, however I did not look bloated and strange. Plus I like the added testosterone in my body and the feeling that it gives, especially increased libido  and intensity in physical activities. I'll give the deca a whirl but if I don't notice anything special then I will stick to straight test in the future.


you wont get a "unnatural" look off one cycle! just experiment with it. The main concerns with Deca is fluid retention which can be avoided if bodyfat is kept reasonably low and of course Deca dick which Ive never had a problem with. I think Deca is a great compound to use with Test so long as the dosage is correct and if you have any little niggling pains they will be minimal when using Deca which is great when lifting heavier weights when on the gas.


----------



## mattakaspeeedy (Feb 2, 2009)

For a good cycle you need to run the equivilent to 100mg test everyday.  500mg per week minimum and with deca a minimum of 300 per week but preferably 400 and you will have great gains.  Kickstart with dbol or a-bombs for a greater cycle.


----------



## h-townbadass (Feb 2, 2009)

yokedmofo said:


> Deca is an awesome choice. I dont think it is as strong as something like anadrol 50(oxymethalone) so your not going to walk into to work a week later and be 15 lbs heavier. With a test and deca  stack you will recieve some good gains after a couple months of cycle. With those esters you will get your 20lbs after couple months give or take, letting people know you been working out like crazy you shouldnt get any suspisious eye brows. That said because your a "hard gainer" and should take you a little while to put on that 20 lbs.
> 
> Dont forget about the DecaDick syndrome. I would have that problem sometimes with deca even if stacked with test. But everybodies different.



Yeah, I've heard about the old deca dick syndrome, I'm hoping that I don't see it at all. I've had nothing but good results from the test in the past (sexually), so I'm hoping that everything goes the same. You're right about letting people know ahead of time - if you plan it out right and tell the GF/co-workers that you're on a new body for life program or some other new routine, you can usually bypass a lot of questions.

Thanks for the input all


----------



## Mudge (Feb 2, 2009)

Suspicion does seem like a regional thing, as well as the kind of people you are around (some people are just finger pointers period). Good luck!


----------



## Pirate! (Feb 3, 2009)

BostoN SnaSa said:


> you need to run the test for at least for 10 weeks and end the deca 2 weeks before the test
> 
> 1-12 test e 400mgs/ew
> 1-10 deca  200mgs/ew
> ...



Agreed. This is decent cycle, though a bit conservative with the deca dose.


----------



## yokedmofo (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah definet better results with lil more deca, though I have received results from very small amounts of deca before, just not enough to give people a notice.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Feb 4, 2009)

Me personally I would run

1-4 Dbol 20-30mg
1-12 Test E 500mg
1-10 Deca 400mg

If I ever cycle again that would probably be my cycle of choice give or take the oral.


----------

